# salary range



## junta421

Guys need for idea about salary

What is the salary of a Research engineer having a Phd degree and 2 years of postdoctoral experience in the field of material science???

 thank you 
juni


----------



## synthia

Your other posts are in the Australia forum. Did you want this one to be there, too? If so, I will be happy to move it for you.


----------



## junta421

*noooooooo*



synthia said:


> Your other posts are in the Australia forum. Did you want this one to be there, too? If so, I will be happy to move it for you.


...

i m making a research on different country and life style before emmigrating..

thanks


----------



## synthia

Oh, makes sense. Sometimes people click on the wrong forum and don't realize it.


----------

